# Whats at Buxton?



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi all, we are staying at Blackshaw Moor CC site over the weekend and wondered what Buxton was like for shopping, or anywhere else in the vicinity, fancied a change from Manchester.

Olley


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Olley, Buxton is a fantastic place for a visit, lots to do and see also do not fill up with water until you get there and use the water font in the square, its famous and is like nothing you have tasted before.

Loads too see and do like i said so pop into the tourist office for more info.

Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Buxton*

Hi

Famous for it's water. I am not sure if it is still free from the town centre spa thing.

R


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi guys sounds good apart from filling the tank, I reckon sitting the RV in the main square filling the 70 gallon tank might upset one or two. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Buxton*

Hi

Just stick some foreign plates on the RV.

As they say every pic tells a story. Here is a pic of me taken four years ago in a town called Chianciano Terme, south of Florence in Italy. The town is famous for it's spas.

I discovered a "tap" where spa water was available free of charge. I was amazed to see how many people turned up there everynight, dressed in evening wear etc, to simply drink from the tap.

Well, me being me, I used to get on the coach microphone....

"So then ladies and gents, I hope you have all had a lovely day in Siena. Dinner tonight is at 8 o clock sharp and then I thought maybe we could all go out for a drink or two. The drinks are free - I kid you not - but there are no glasses available. If you want to come for as much free drink as you like, please meet me in reception at 2130. It is about a 10 minute walk to the watering hole. It is also customary to be smartly dressed."

Well you can imagine the comments on the coach. Sure enough, after dinner we all set off, carrying a glass or a mug. On arrival at the tap, there were a few rather shocked faces, but always in good spirit. After a drink or two, we went to the "Hotel President" to get pie eyed on Scottish water.

I would love to go back to Chianciano with a motorhome, but despite what some motorhome tours state on their itinerary, there are no campsites in the town. The nearest are about 6 miles away.

Russell


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

olley said:


> Hi guys sounds good apart from filling the tank, I reckon sitting the RV in the main square filling the 70 gallon tank might upset one or two. :lol:
> 
> Olley


Some of them Swiss - it's now owned by Nestle.

Go on internet and see what's on at Buxton Opera House. Plenty of caves to go down ( Famous Blue John Mine ). Down the road at Matlock a cable car to a lead mine. Visit the Derwent Reservoir where some Dambuster tests were done.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Buxton*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just stick some foreign plates on the RV.
> 
> ...


Nice Necklas Russ!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Chianciano Terme*

Cheers Trev.

I must say, the weeks and months I spent in Chianciano were some of the best.

The tan said it all, the flashed hair - well, not sure!

Russell


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

*What's at Buxton? - - We are......*

We will be staying at the CC Grinlow site next weekend the 17th -19th Oct, there is plenty do fill a weekend with walks etc and the odd bit of shopping.

Enjoy


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Gosh Russ your teeth are really glowing - must be the water! :lol: :wink: 

Greenie


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Another must if your in that area Olley is Bakewell and visit the pub at Monsall Dale just this side of Bakewell sign posted off the A6 about half a mile from centre of Bakewell.Here the waterfall on the Dale walk


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Guys thanks for all the suggestions but we are only here for the weekend not the year. :lol:

Mines/caves sound good, have to be on my own though, wife doesn't like caves. Perhaps I could leave her shopping 

Very friendly wardens here at Blackshaw, even smiled when I reported I had tripped both EHU's on the post. 

The CC state on their Large Outfit page that this site can't take over 30' which is a load of rubbish, the RV's pitches to the right of the entrance can take a 38' in 3 off them with no trouble, and are the easist to access of any site I have been on.


























Olley


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Have a walk down into Leek usually have a market on at weekend
Rob


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I live about 7 miles from you, shopping go to Leek there is very little shopping at Buxton but most of Leek shuts on a Sunday.
Vist the Three Horse shoes Pub on the opposite side of the road from the site nice Carvery, also the Lazy Trout Pub turn down the road by the 3 Horse shoes follow it for 2 miles you will also see on this road Tittersworth Reservoir run by Severn Trent food and nice walks.Go right out of your site towards Buxton 1 mile turn right and the Rock Public house nice meals or walk onto the pennine rocks.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi grumpy just back from the three horseshoes and have to say not particularly impressed.

Service was ok. but distant, you go to the bar order your food, wine etc. wait till your number comes up on the board (Why at an empty carvery??) go to the carvery get your grub eat it and go, nobody asked if we were ok or took any interest in us, apart from taking our money.

Food was ok, unusually from our experience you decide which meat you want when you order it at the bar, rather than choosing when you go to the carvery. At a Toby as with most others I have been to you can have a bit of each, but not here.

Wines are also expensive, a Pinot Grigio at £14.50 whereas most places sell it for around £10-£12 not the worst place I have been, but not one I would rush to recommend.

Olley


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry you did not like the Three Horeshoes shame you could not get down to Leek about 3 miles away well known for having more pubs than Churches. Loads of eating places. Agree with your comments over the wine price but what place does not rip you off with the charge for wine. :wink:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We live only half of one hour away and Blackshaw Moor is an excellent site.
Go to Leek and today (Saturday) is market day.
Lots of eating places.
We were there last weekend and we had a good all home cooked meal in a pub in the centre of Leek.
I cant remember the name but it was black & white and half way along the main shoping street on the same side as Woolworths, infact about 100yds or maybe a little more to the left of Woolies.
When,I walked in, I thought it was a mistake as only a small bar and a yellow table clothed room to the left and looking more like a cafe. But the service and home cooked food was excellent and all for £5.95 for 2 courses.
I know what you mean about the Three Horseshoes, we have heard that the pub down the road towards Tittersworth res is good and if you go to it and turn right there a few hundred yards later is a CL with hard standings.
Hope you enjoy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> We live only half of one hour away and Blackshaw Moor is an excellent site.
> Go to Leek and today (Saturday) is market day.
> Lots of eating places.
> We were there last weekend and we had a good all home cooked meal in a pub in the centre of Leek.
> ...


By the way, we caught the Bus from the campsite to Leek at about 0925 hours and the most suitable return was at 1420 hours.
The driver even let us off at the campsite, saving our sore feet from walking from the Three Horseshoes.
The chippy van comes to the site on a Saturday night, however we have not used this facility


----------

